# Bio Ball Types.



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

These came with my wet/dry sump.



















Anyone know if they are any good? Or should I get regular blue bio balls?


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

wow big gaps in those...heres a standard bio balls. http://www.bulkheadbioball.com/images/B ... 20copy.jpg


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

So do you think I should get regular bio balls then?

Are gaps bad for filtration or just bad because you get less filtration for the same amount of space?

Should I go pot scrubbies or bio balls?

I can get 500 bio balls for $15.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

I would go with the 500 balls/$15


----------

